# Fished WB outing spot yesterday



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Its was cold windy and rainy. Surface temp was 49. Managed one 12lbish Carp in seven hours. Put lots of chum out and will put some more out with my boat when I go Crappie fishing later in the week (alot more).

Richie came out about 1 with a friend and netted my one fish for me. My first Carp of the year What was really cool about this was I caught the fish right in the middle of a bass tourny weigh in....I guess if you are only going to catch one, it's best to it with people watching 

If we get a little warmer weather and with some pre baiting, it should be a good outing.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the report Mark. And thanks for the chumming. BC said he will be chumming this week as well. Looks like mother nature won't be providing the next few days, but as usual....our events go on as planned unless the lake is closed  Extended forecast doesn't look too bad temp wise....60's....so it should be at least comfortable


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I hope you guys catch loads of big carp at this event, looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Thanks Flat! I have a feeling with the later spring this year as opposed to last, we may not catch as many Carp but they will be quite larger.....Which is fine with me!

I know there are many Carp in the mid 20's at WB and a few over 30!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

brian called me earlier today and told me that he went to put some chum in.. 
i have a feeling that some biggies will be caught there this year.. good luck and have fun out there..


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Good to see 1 fish was caught in 7 hrs of fishing. That sounds about right for an area of a CAG Ohio event  . Good luck to the guys goin to to WB. I will be hitting Rayland again this weekend. Atleast the weather may co-operate.

Jake


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

jake buddy..i don't know where you were at last year, but we had a blast hauling fish in.. so please don't be saying stuff like that until you actually been there and done that more than once..
and again, if you noticed the pattern of the weather this year, you know its screwed up..


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i think its something to accomplish when you have a frenchman saying its one of his favorite trip he have made so far in his life..where he caught so many fish its unreal..
again, all i'm saying is you just have to come out and bankin' it with us at most of our events.. and not judge it by just one or 2 venues..  some people have put time and energy to make it happen, and it ain't for nothing..


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Dude...just ignore them, maybe they'll go away. Why do we all need to get in a fuss over what a couple of people have to say? Anybody who fished West Branch last year knows what type of venue it was...and we had plenty of pictures and reports to show how it went. I've never seen so many fish caught in one area in such a short period of time as West Branch, and we were only there for part of one day. There were probably a few hundred fish caught before we even arrived. If they aren't happy with how things in CAG Ohio are run...so be it, they can fish with themselves...I'm sure we'll be fine without them. It's just a shame that some people have to take something as simple as fishing with a bunch of fellow carpers and turn it into an US vs THEM scenario.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i said what i wanna say already..you guys know i don't really like to hold back what i say anyways.. i rather say and defend my views in person and not behind a damn computer.. so if any of you got anymore gripes with the way things are run here..come talk to me.. don't waste the bandwidth here.. you ALL know my number..if not PM me and i'll send it to u.. i can say it better than i can type.. and it'll be short, somewhat sweet and to the point..


----------



## ohioiceman (Jul 19, 2004)

Now if i could just catch one of the those blasted fish that is your namesake :S


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Ak you can't make it?


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Iceman and Clyde.....you guys gonna make it this year? Now come on Clyde. You certainly have your gobblers already  And if not....your not alone. Guys at work are still birdless. Iceman....you know darn well you wanna bring that canoe


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Humm, this thread took an interesting turn  

While I do not claim to be an all knowing Carp God, how many Carp should one expect to catch on a day that was rainy, windy, surface temp of 49, no pre baiting, early season, muddy water, 2nd trip out for season? I was pleased with the one and got lots of chum in the water and will get more out this week.

The CAG outings are Awesome. I have learned a ton from my fellow CAG members.

Ohioice, catch up with me this fall! I have helped a bunch of guys catch their first Steelie


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Don't worry about it Mark  Those that show up this weekend will have a good time as usual. ANywho.....shoot me a PM with your cell number (if you still have one) and I'll give you a call on my way up there Friday.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Shawn how long will you be there?
I will be calling birds for my cuz sat morn then I am hopeful to stop on by... I also would like to know where to chum cuz I'll chum thurs around 6pm and my cuz will do the same friday whether we're coming or not...


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

clyde..you can chum anywhere by the east side pavillion/boatramp... actually, anywhere between the pavillion and the ramp, towards the main lake.
thanks man..
ps..im gonna try to make it..


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I can't find the directions to get there or Shawns website for directions... HELP !!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

ok..heres the direction from I-76.. take rt 225 exit and head north..turn left(west) on cable line road..then turn right(north) on gilbert road.. it will dead end on where you wanna chum..


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

that should help abit..


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Ak...You had better come! I miss you  

Did I ever tell ya'll about the time I picked ak up at Nimisila during the gay round up?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

erm.. mark, i think you might wanna re-phrased that real quick..before folks taking it the wrong way.. lol  
i remember that whole shabang that went down.. it was great to see the dollars at work..by the way, i heard of some busting going on around here as well.. the officers was arresting them pretty close to us..we can hear them using the PA system in their cruiser..i know 2 was arrested.. sickos..


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Ak, this has become one of my favorite stories to tell.  

Me a 240lb guy who lifts weights on a regular basis...Picking up you (no offense, small Asian guy) to give a tour of a lake for a Carp outing on the same day a gay bust is going down.

CLASSIC!!!!!!

   

This story will be a keeper for the rest of my life!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks for at least tryin to clear that up..sorta.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I think it is pretty clear now.... hmmnmnmn well sorta


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Clyde:

http://www.cagohio.net

Under the West Branch event information. Shows directions in there. 

http://www.cagohio.net/fishininformation/westbranch.htm


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Ooops....forgot to add. I should be there until about 7:00 on Saturday or so.


----------

